# Piers Morgan at Tactical Firearms this afternoon !



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Monday, 2/4/13

Just heard on the radio he'll be there between 2 and 5 to tape his CNN show...Should be interesting...LOL


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

How much you want to bet that he shows up with armed body guards?


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Oceola said:


> Monday, 2/4/13
> 
> Just heard on the radio he'll be there between 2 and 5 to tape his CNN show...Should be interesting...LOL


Details on KTRH, 740am radio at 7:15 this morning.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bill*  
_Yep, best if everyone would stay away. No crowds, no show_

LOL...I bet the parking lot is already full...Just heard on the radio that Texas AG Greg Abbot will be there and possibly "The Nuge"...Mason road will be a parking lot.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now now, its fine that Peirs shows up. It would be even more fine if he stood down range while someone yelled "Dance Pilgrim!!" hahahaha


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

is anyone going??? i want to see some pictures, that would be awesome to flood his show and protest! i imagine he is not going to get a "warm welcome"


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

POC Troutman said:


> is anyone going??? i want to see some pictures, that would be awesome to flood his show and protest! i imagine he is not going to get a "warm welcome"


Thats probably just the reaction he wants though. He already knows that anybody that isn't hard core left can't stand him, so whats he do? He goes in to the belly of beast and thumbs his nose and laughs about it. Would be way better off if people just ignored him completely.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

When will it air?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Maybe he'll learn something.

TH


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who??


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Let see 2-5...most should still be at work...it would be better if nobody showed up...he likes controversy why add to it...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if he wears bullet proof vests for stuff like this?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

He's found a way to keep himself in the news and he's running with it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Piers Morgan is like a male Nancy Grace with a condescending tone.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

He has the worst rating in 21 years. A total failure.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This is probably why he's there, a drag queen is kicking his bohunkus in TV ratings: http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2013/01/31/Piers-Morgan-Slapped-by-RuPaul-in-Ratings


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure his intention is to make gun owners look like an unruly mob. Don't fall for any emotion baiting tactics.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Do Not Go.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

He is planning on shooting while he is there. Maybe he'll have an accident and prove how unsafe guns are while he's there..

A


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

No, this is what needs to happen. He needs to get booed and run out of town. Just like when Quannel X did a few years back.






He has no first ammendment rights here as far as I am concerned. He is a UK citizen, not an American citizen.

But what will end up happening is he will pick the most insane person in the whole crowd to interview and it will give the rest of us gun owners a black eye... I was in a gun shop right after the Conneticut shooting and the local news crew picked the most stereotypical militia dude they could find... Ripped up camo shirt, scraggly beard, no teeth and no sense... The guy was just rambling that he was buying every gun he could get his paws on and laughing about it.... And that is how the media paints the portrait of gun owners to the rest of the world. As a bunch of extremists.

The best thing that could happen is for a little old lady to go in there with her little .380 and when asked about her gun rights, she just let ol' Piers have an earful and then just walk off.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Just heard Ted Nugent will be there and they are asking everyone to get there before 2.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> Just heard Ted Nugent will be there and they are asking everyone to get there before 2.


^^^ This. Headed out in a minute.Will be on a blk/wht Harley.Hit me up if your a 2Cooler and are there. 832-595-5619  Hope to see there **** !


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Surely, someone was smart enough to have saved a 300 pack of Black Cats to light behind the set.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Just heard Ted Nugent will be there and they are asking everyone to get there before 2.


 i'd just like to see ole uncle ted slap piers around a few time. this is gonna be good.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Surely, someone was smart enough to have saved a 300 pack of Black Cats to light behind the set.


 THAT would get the party started! :rotfl:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Made it. Show will be after closing hrs. Airs at 7 pm live. Attorney General Greg Abbot will be here so security will be heavy. Probably will have to leave when he shows up. LOL will try and get a few pics of the CNN crew.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Made it. Show will be after closing hrs. Airs at 7 pm live. Attorney General Greg Abbot will be here so security will be heavy. Probably will have to leave when he shows up. LOL will try and get a few pics of the CNN crew.


What good does it do to have it air after the store closes?

They could have just done that in a dang studio if thats the case.

Or is that loud mouth going to actually shoot on the range?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Armed security out front. Asked for a pic and was told NOT OF ME in a stern way. LOL


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Armed security out front. Asked for a pic and was told NOT OF ME in a stern way. LOL


Then don't ask... :camera:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Being a respectful quest on their property. Not causing any waves.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Being a respectful quest on their property. Not causing any waves.


pussy!:slimer:


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking forward to this one!! Hope we are represented well, although I'm sure he will interview the "craziest" gun owner there. Or he may just plant one, not above him to do so to push his agenda.

Keep us informed.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Did the pompous jerk hit his nose on the ceiling fan when he walked in?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone ever heard this clip with the owner of Tactical Firearms

http://www.ktrh.com/player/?mid=22090182


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Who hired the Armed Security? And why do those guys need to be armed to the teeth?


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Anyone ever heard this clip with the owner of Tactical Firearms
> 
> http://www.ktrh.com/player/?mid=22090182


Was the guy in the interview actually implying he wanted his wife to jump out the window and leave his kids for dead? It sounded that way to me so he wouldn't be alone.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

just hide under the bed, you'll be safe there..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

someone said 7pm, my cable box shows 8? what gives?

Thanks Nate..

I hate that asstard, but I have to watch.. The GF is going to be furious. I'll have to watch it again cuz she'll ***** at me as much for yelling at the tv as I yell at him..


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

8 pm cnn


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Why watch? You are playing into the hand of the crooked toothed socialist Brit. Anyone who watches is ensuring that azzhat stays on the air.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

8 PM CNN Gregg Abbott will be there , and is rumored , Uncle Ted.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

donf said:


> 8 PM CNN Gregg Abbott will be there , and is rumored , Uncle Ted.


Its on and there both there.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

anyone else watching this stupid liberal trying to shoot that AR and talk this guying to to trick questions... Someone needs to hang if on the rack and roll him down the ally for target practice


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks to me like he is having the time of his life... just as any of us would, I think his opinion will change after all this...YEAH RIGHT, you can't fix stupid !!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Sure wish jeremy was more comfy during an interview. He means well, but is not a public speaker.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Well , Piers Morgan has found a village idiot, who happens to own a gun store, and this is twisting into a GD mess. 
He got him to describe how to turn an AR into full auto, this Jeremy guy said the parts are available, the gun store owner made no mention of The FFL license required to do so , made no mention of the illegality of doing this without a FFL. 
Then came the semi auto shotgun range session. 
I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the guy did a fine job


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Piers clearly knows how to handle and fire a weapon. He's asking baited questions and clearly fueling his agenda. 

Jeremy should really be putting some thought into some of his replies...


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Uncle Ted coming on now!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I trade at Tactical and have talked w Jeremy a bunch. He knows his ****, but is a terrible speaker!


Help us!!!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> I trade at Tactical and have talked w Jeremy a bunch. He knows his ****, but is a terrible speaker!
> 
> Help us!!!


Abbott did well and you know Nugent will come through.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The owner did gun owners no favors.

He acted like you could get full auto parts at any local hardware store. That British ****head is always trying to portray the AR 15 as a machine gun that you could shoot 1000 people a minute with... And ol' Jeremy let him have free range to show that.

Stupid move. He should have made him abide by standard range rules.... 1 shot per second maximum.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Looks like Piers clearly knows how to handle and fire a weapon. He's asking baited questions and clearly fueling his agenda.
> 
> Jeremy should really be putting some thought into some of his replies...


Yep yep , baited questions and the worst answers possible.
Horrible , just horrible. 
My 19 year old knows the gun laws better than this Jeremy guy.
All it would take to provide proper lawful responses to this Brit *** is one call to the NRA and a short trip on a Learjet.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> Why watch? You are playing into the hand of the crooked toothed socialist Brit. Anyone who watches is ensuring that azzhat stays on the air.


Because you should be educated on the issues at hand to include those who have opposing views. The term "know your enemy" comes to mind...

Abbott did quite well.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How much would yall have given to been at that bar he was at down here on Friday night????


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Abbott needs to ban that idot from Texas ... I would say exile him and ban him from america, but i know our stupid liberal government are the ones paying him to do these shows and advocate their agenda


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> How much would yall have given to been at that bar he was at down here on Friday night????


I would bet my Haynie he had armed gaurds. But it would be nice to send him packing with a good old Texas arse wooping.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Im just waiting for Ted to tear him a new one.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Piers is a idiot...Get him Ted


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> The owner did gun owners no favors.
> 
> He acted like you could get full auto parts at any local hardware store. That British ****head is always trying to portray the AR 15 as a machine gun that you could shoot 1000 people a minute with... And ol' Jeremy let him have free range to show that.
> 
> Stupid move. *He should have made him abide by standard range rules*.... 1 shot per second maximum.


Tactical always allows rapid fire. You can also rent full auto guns from them. Tactical, Arms Room, and Athena bring full auto to people who wouldn't normally be able to shoot them. BTW I didn't watch the news segment so I was just responding to your quote. However, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :biggrin:


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Ted is doing great!


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Go Ted - He basically said go after the crazy people and leave us god fearing gun owners alone!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

"Leave us alone"


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Bring it, Uncle Ted!
He is doing better with Piers than anybody I've seen. I'm surprised they are airing it.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

WOOOO HOOOO !!!!! GET R DUN !!!! uncle Ted is the man !!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Piers said he "was obsessing about the gun the gun that killed those children" 

Hmmm.... Hasn't it already come to light the AR was not used and it was pistols? 

Telling ya, there's an agenda going on!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Tactical always allows rapid fire. You can also rent full auto guns from them. Tactical, Arms Room, and Athena bring full auto to people who wouldn't normally be able to shoot them. BTW I didn't watch the news segment so I was just responding to your quote. However, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :biggrin:


All fine and dandy... but Morgan has always tried to portray the AR15 as a full on machine gun that mows down hundreds of people...

And full auto ARs in the hands of American civilians are so rare that it really shouldnt even be discussed, nor have they been used in ANY mass killings... but this particular shop owner gave him that rarity at will to allow him to fuel his stereotype.

I thought the Ferguson guy was well informed and put his points across EXTREMELY well... probably one of the better arguments I have heard.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Noticed that SPEC's is a sponsor of Piers and CNN. Time to shop somewhere else.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> Noticed that SPEC's is a sponsor of Piers and CNN. Time to shop somewhere else.


Thanks for the heads up... will find aother places to shop


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ted to Piers - "You're the first poster boy to stand up against something that doesn't make any sense at all" 

Classic!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Fish said:


> Noticed that SPEC's is a sponsor of Piers and CNN. Time to shop somewhere else.


Send them an email letting them know how you feel and maybe the will pull out the funding for the idiot.

:texasflag


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Fish said:


> Noticed that SPEC's is a sponsor of Piers and CNN. Time to shop somewhere else.


I don't know if I'd go that far.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

In a four minute interview with loaded questions, interruptions, and skewed statistics; Uncle Ted just made most of the key points of a logical argument against the illogical offense. He Explained that Nothing he said would change Piers' mind. Ted also managed to use a national stage, provided by the enemy, to call out the Liar in Chief. 

"Leave us the hell alone!"


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Abbot and Ferguson both had good points, but they were talking over themselves ... like they knew they had limited time and wanted to "get it all in." Ted was much more relaxed and really nailed it. He did a great job.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

On The Hook said:


> Send them an email letting them know how you feel and maybe the will pull out the funding for the idiot.
> 
> :texasflag


This is great advice. Boycotting on small scale will never be noticed. However, there is always a chance that email or phone call may change someone's financial contributions.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Looks like Piers clearly knows how to handle and fire a weapon. He's asking baited questions and clearly fueling his agenda.
> 
> Jeremy should really be putting some thought into some of his replies...


Aren't all Britians required to serve in the military?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

PM said that he is disturbed that the increase in fire arm sales and ammo was an reaction of Sandy Hook. WRONG. It's a reaction to our Govt and its leaders. What an azzzzhat!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Anyone ever heard this clip with the owner of Tactical Firearms
> 
> http://www.ktrh.com/player/?mid=22090182


http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outd...9-boycott-tactical-firearms-katy-texas-2.html

Owner seems to "shoot himself in the foot" sometimes w/ the gun community.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't think the show turned out how Piers thought it would. 

Anyone notice him smiling when he was shooting the machine gun?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lunkerman said:


> I don't think the show turned out how Piers thought it would.
> 
> Anyone notice him smiling when he was shooting the machine gun?


I noticed. Also noticed Piers looking visibly upset (furious) at the first break with Ted. Ted has impressed me so much over the last 10 years.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im just glad it didnt turn into something that makes gun owners look like extremists.

He was defintely trying to get Ted to go over the edge... He knows Ted cant stand anything OBAMA and he was clearly trying to use that topic to drive Ted into looking like an anti-government whacko.


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

Ted vs. Piers:


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I also don't know why they didn't correct Piers when he said the AR was used in Sandy Hook.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I liked how first thing ted said was "Let me see that machine gun smile again" LMAO !!!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Hey I think ole ted did fine


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Lyssy said:


> I also don't know why they didn't correct Piers when he said the AR was used in Sandy Hook.


I don't see where this is substantiated. I do see a lot of hearsay. Please share your resource - I would love to quote it to some of my lib semi-friends!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

scwine said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outd...9-boycott-tactical-firearms-katy-texas-2.html
> 
> Owner seems to "shoot himself in the foot" sometimes w/ the gun community.


That boy aint right


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Abbott needs to ban that idot from Texas !!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

If anybody has been to Carter's country lately I can somewhat understand what some of these liberals mean...waiting to pickup an 17 cal hmr I had bought 2 weeks ago I sit patiently and listen to some of these idiots buying guns in front of me..like sitting a boat ramp opening morning..nobody is going to fix stupid I understand that..I wanted to knock the **** out of the guy in front that just bought a 40 cal. And asking if the 9mm bullets he just grabbed we're going to be good for self defense... It's a shame my wife knows more about guns than these grown men buying them..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

nate56 said:


> If anybody has been to Carter's country lately I can somewhat understand what some of these liberals mean...waiting to pickup an 17 cal hmr I had bought 2 weeks ago I sit patiently and listen to some of these idiots buying guns in front of me..like sitting a boat ramp opening morning..nobody is going to fix stupid I understand that..I wanted to knock the **** out of the guy in front that just bought a 40 cal. And asking if the 9mm bullets he just grabbed we're going to be good for self defense... It's a shame my wife knows more about guns than these grown men buying them..


Should have told him the .45 ACP's shoot the best out of that gun. Problem solved.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

nate56 said:


> If anybody has been to Carter's country lately I can somewhat understand what some of these liberals mean...waiting to pickup an 17 cal hmr I had bought 2 weeks ago I sit patiently and listen to some of these idiots buying guns in front of me..like sitting a boat ramp opening morning..nobody is going to fix stupid I understand that..I wanted to knock the **** out of the guy in front that just bought a 40 cal. And asking if the 9mm bullets he just grabbed we're going to be good for self defense... It's a shame my wife knows more about guns than these grown men buying them..


Must have been the same guy that tapped me on the shoulder at the Conroe gunshow a couple of weeks ago and asked the same question.

He bought a 40 caliber glock and was asking if 9mm would work since those were cheaper.

These shows and stores really will make you uneasy.

I just made my first online handgun purchase and that is the way to go. It was a little nerveracking sending that kind of $$ to a total stranger, but better than dealing with a crowd of folks that are just buying anything they can and have no clue what they are doing.

The next battle... finding 9mm ammo....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What happened the last time the British tried to disarm us?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I've noticed that Piers uses a tactic that most libs use. Whenever a conservative begins to make a strong point in their argument for rational thought on any subject, the libs interrupt and try to shout them down so the public never hears the truth. Piers is a tool just like all of them. It's time for conservatives to start asking the questions. Such as "do you think it's appropriate for the POTUS to issue executive orders by-passing the legislative process in his quest to disarm the American public? Do you realize that what he is doing is unconstitutional? Do you even know that the purpose of the second amendment is to give the citizens the right to protect themselves from a tyrannical government? Do you trust this so called president who has proven himself to be a liar? Do you believe that we have a government of the people, by the people, and for the people? Are you so naive as to think that murder will be stopped by banning these weapons? Are you aware that almost half of all Americans don't trust the muslim in chief any further than they can throw him? Can you explain why the federal government is stockpiling massive amounts of these weapons along with millions of rounds of ammo? Are you so ignorant that you can not understand that if the dictator in the White House persists down this path he is going to create a 2nd civil war? Do you really think freedom loving Americans are going to roll over and surrender? Do you even know any history about how the most evil dictatorships have always begun the process of taking over by disarming the people?"
Actually, I think the libs know the truth. That's the scary part. They are all in this together. It's all going to come down sooner or later and the deciding factor will be the Oath Keepers. God Bless them all!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Was there from 1 to 530 , will post pics in am when Im sober . LOL Needed a few drinks after seeing/hearing him live. LOL On a brighter note, had drinks w/ a 25 yr Navy Vet that confronted Pierce on the Matt Patrick Show live on location.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwycoff said:


> I don't see where this is substantiated. I do see a lot of hearsay. Please share your resource - I would love to quote it to some of my lib semi-friends!


He says it on the video above your post loud and clear.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/piers-mo...ter-firing-assault-rifles-at-texas-gun-range/


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

The video that ccamp posted shows a clip of Obama speaking in front of police officers makes me sick. They all took a oath to defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic! They are looking at a enemy of the Constitution speaking. Im a police officer and will defend my oath till my dying breath!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

dwycoff said:


> I don't see where this is substantiated. I do see a lot of hearsay. Please share your resource - I would love to quote it to some of my lib semi-friends!


http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50208495#50208495


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok, here's a few pics.There are 2 pics I would like to explain about, the rest are self explainatory.The first pic is Louigi, a 25 yr retired Navy vet who came to the US from Puerto Rico when he was 14 yrs old.Super nice and smart fellow who is passionate about the Bill of Rights.
Second pics is some posters that are of 1) pack of hogs 2) LA Riots 3) Occupy Wall Street 4) A drone that crash landed in MONTGOMERY County !

Overall there was a good crowd showing support for our 2ND


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I've noticed that Piers uses a tactic that most libs use. Whenever a conservative begins to make a strong point in their argument for rational thought on any subject, the libs interrupt and try to shout them down so the public never hears the truth. Piers is a tool just like all of them. It's time for conservatives to start asking the questions. Such as "do you think it's appropriate for the POTUS to issue executive orders by-passing the legislative process in his quest to disarm the American public? Do you realize that what he is doing is unconstitutional? Do you even know that the purpose of the second amendment is to give the citizens the right to protect themselves from a tyrannical government? Do you trust this so called president who has proven himself to be a liar? Do you believe that we have a government of the people, by the people, and for the people? Are you so naive as to think that murder will be stopped by banning these weapons? Are you aware that almost half of all Americans don't trust the muslim in chief any further than they can throw him? Can you explain why the federal government is stockpiling massive amounts of these weapons along with millions of rounds of ammo? Are you so ignorant that you can not understand that if the dictator in the White House persists down this path he is going to create a 2nd civil war? Do you really think freedom loving Americans are going to roll over and surrender? Do you even know any history about how the most evil dictatorships have always begun the process of taking over by disarming the people?"
> Actually, I think the libs know the truth. That's the scary part. They are all in this together. It's all going to come down sooner or later and the deciding factor will be the Oath Keepers. God Bless them all!


**** son, that was just good!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Was there from 1 to 530 , will post pics in am when Im sober . LOL Needed a few drinks after seeing/hearing him live. LOL On a brighter note, had drinks w/ a 25 yr Navy Vet that confronted Pierce on the Matt Patrick Show live on location.


im more then sure matt gave piers a beating,lmao:cheers::cheers:


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

nate56 said:


> If anybody has been to Carter's country lately I can somewhat understand what some of these liberals mean...waiting to pickup an 17 cal hmr I had bought 2 weeks ago I sit patiently and listen to some of these idiots buying guns in front of me..like sitting a boat ramp opening morning..nobody is going to fix stupid I understand that..I wanted to knock the **** out of the guy in front that just bought a 40 cal. And asking if the 9mm bullets he just grabbed we're going to be good for self defense... It's a shame my wife knows more about guns than these grown men buying them..


You are so right, it is scary watching these first time buyers at gun shows and gun stores. Many are totally clueless. 
This will not sit well with my gun brothers and the NRA, but maybe for their own safety and the safety of the newbies family they should be required to take a gun safety course before their first purchase. Just a one hour Q and A and a range session. The new guys can go to a range, pay a minimal one time fee, learn enough not to shoot their own family by accident, and walk out with their " certification". At the very least show them that the caliber of bullets they purchase must match the engraving on the gun.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Just watched the interview on youtube, I really dislike that man. the thing I come away with is just as another posted. Morgan asks a very good question that he knows wil have a very good answer. As soon as the person gets about 5-6 words into their answer, he starts interrupting, & speaking loudly over the man he just asked a QUESTION to! He's done it to EVERY person he's interviewed on this subject EVERY TIME they try to make a valid point. Nugent didn't get to finish 1 single answer with out being either rudely interrupted or cut off by a "break".
**** peirs morgan, what an arrogant jackoff!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

donf said:


> You are so right, it is scary watching these first time buyers at gun shows and gun stores. Many are totally clueless.
> This will not sit well with my gun brothers and the NRA, but maybe for their own safety and the safety of the newbies family they should be required to take a gun safety course before their first purchase. Just a one hour Q and A and a range session. The new guys can go to a range, pay a minimal one time fee, learn enough not to shoot their own family by accident, and walk out with their " certification". At the very least show them that the caliber of bullets they purchase must match the engraving on the gun.


That's a good idea....but I bet their will still be some that "shoot their eye out" !


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm just wondering why so many people either listen to or put stock into a foreigner in the U.S who probably isn't even a legal citizen or resident.



Or how they could vote for one either.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I'm just wondering why so many people either listen to or put stock into a foreigner in the U.S who probably isn't even a legal citizen or resident.
> 
> Or how they could vote for one either.


That is the million dollar question!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Ok, here's a few pics.There are 2 pics I would like to explain about, the rest are self explainatory.The first pic is Louigi, a 25 yr retired Navy vet who came to the US from Puerto Rico when he was 14 yrs old.Super nice and smart fellow who is passionate about the Bill of Rights.
> Second pics is some posters that are of 1) pack of hogs 2) LA Riots 3) Occupy Wall Street 4) A drone that crash landed in MONTGOMERY County !
> 
> Overall there was a good crowd showing support for our 2ND


Great pics and explanation....Just a quick ??? ...What is the guy with the sidearm/AR doing?? Security??..I imagine half or better there are CHL...


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*The guy standing behind them*

Why in the hell is some dude standing back there with a gun around his neck and sidearm strapped to his leg???????

Sends a horrible message.



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Ok, here's a few pics.There are 2 pics I would like to explain about, the rest are self explainatory.The first pic is Louigi, a 25 yr retired Navy vet who came to the US from Puerto Rico when he was 14 yrs old.Super nice and smart fellow who is passionate about the Bill of Rights.
> Second pics is some posters that are of 1) pack of hogs 2) LA Riots 3) Occupy Wall Street 4) A drone that crash landed in MONTGOMERY County !
> 
> Overall there was a good crowd showing support for our 2ND


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Why in the hell is some dude standing back there with a gun around his neck and sidearm strapped to his leg???????
> 
> Sends a horrible message.


That's my question also. What group did he belong to and why is he so strapped? Scared of Piers or scared somone is going to attempt to pop Piers?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

speckledred said:


> That's my question also. What group did he belong to and why is he so strapped? Scared of Piers or scared somone is going to attempt to pop Piers?


Doubt he's scared of piers... probably thought someone in Texas would shoot him. I guess they didn't think Texas could be filled with nice, law abiding gun owners who DO NOT go around shooting at everyone and every thing.

That was a good interview


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

the hook said:


> Great pics and explanation....Just a quick ??? ...What is the guy with the sidearm/AR doing?? Security??..I imagine half or better there are CHL...


Contract Security team...even had a sniper set up in the corner of the parking lot.I talked w/ one of the staff members and was told that there had been death threats called in to the store.
Plus....Attorney General Greg Abbot was to be there.

I was one of the very first ones to roll up and hangout along w/ a retired ex military gentleman.Who might I add was a black fellow that was of a very athletic stature.Super smart and super nice.He noticed as well as I , the " operators " had their eye on us.One of them asked me what I was doing...I told him, "waiting on a friend " and then walked away.LOL

All in all, it was a peacefull assembly and go showing for us 2ND Amendment supporters.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

donf said:


> You are so right, it is scary watching these first time buyers at gun shows and gun stores. Many are totally clueless.
> This will not sit well with my gun brothers and the NRA, but maybe for their own safety and the safety of the newbies family they should be required to take a gun safety course before their first purchase. Just a one hour Q and A and a range session. The new guys can go to a range, pay a minimal one time fee, learn enough not to shoot their own family by accident, and walk out with their " certification". At the very least show them that the caliber of bullets they purchase must match the engraving on the gun.


Buddy of mine got his chl there this past weekend and said there were people that were kicked out of class for not operating gun safety when shooting...good to hear there not passing everyone...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

nate56 said:


> Buddy of mine got his chl there this past weekend and said there were people that were kicked out of class for not operating gun safety when shooting...good to hear there not passing everyone...


I took mine at the Arms Room about a week before the Colorado shooting and there were 2 folks in there (out of about 30) that pointed their handguns all over the place, including directly at the instructors. Talk about make you pucker up! They should have been asked to leave...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I can't believe Piers is still perpetuating the lie that an AR-15 was used in Sandy Hook. Only pistols were used in that shooting, and that has been public news (though admittedly the national media has tried its best to minimize the reports of the truth) for several weeks. What a POS.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's the video from inside.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like I left before it got good ! LOL


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

ShadMan said:


> I can't believe Piers is still perpetuating the lie that an AR-15 was used in Sandy Hook. Only pistols were used in that shooting, and that has been public news (though admittedly the national media has tried its best to minimize the reports of the truth) for several weeks. What a POS.


I've seen the same thing/video since day 1....On the day of the shooting they were saying he used 2 handguns and they found "other" guns in his vehicle, along with AR-15.....Next day, NO...He used AR-15 only and I guess the handguns were in vehicle....Then this vid came out about 4 handguns/ no AR-15(bushmaster?)....Anyway, I do not REALLY know, and now, I doubt we will ever know along with the thought of our Gov't trying to dupe us all, OR NOT???

Too much that was not told at the time...Was the media right?? The media IS going to post their side in effort to be "first", at the viewers discretion?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Alex Jones... Not a fan either because he's the quack that's arguably counterproductive!

Reminds me of one of those "hammer" commercials.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the hook said:


> I've seen the same thing/video since day 1....On the day of the shooting they were saying he used 2 handguns and they found "other" guns in his vehicle, along with AR-15.....Next day, NO...He used AR-15 only and I guess the handguns were in vehicle....Then this vid came out about 4 handguns/ no AR-15(bushmaster?)....Anyway, I do not REALLY know, and now, I doubt we will ever know along with the thought of our Gov't trying to dupe us all, OR NOT???
> 
> Too much that was not told at the time...Was the media right?? The media IS going to post their side in effort to be "first", at the viewers discretion?


its all about the ratings and the money


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Alex Jones... Not a fan either because he's the quack that's arguably counterproductive!
> 
> Reminds me of one of those "hammer" commercials.


Agree 100 percent. Its great to have folks support your side, but some folks hurt it moreso than help.

Peirs knows it... thats why during his interview, he asked about Alex's conspriracy theories... once Alex started carrying on about that, it ruined all of his validity of anything he has ever said. Made him look like a total whacko.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Alex Jones... Not a fan either because he's the quack that's arguably counterproductive!
> 
> Reminds me of one of those "hammer" commercials.


Loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room.


----------

